#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Прошу помощи >  > > >  >  >  Прошу помощи уже стоя на коленях..

## Olga Maers

Всем ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! очень вас прошу.. помогите.....
Подскажите куда, в какой монастырь, к какому лекарю, к какому врачу, к какому учителю...... ехать лечить болезни сердца..... очень прошу ..... подскажите......
Медицина не помогает, состояние все хуже и хуже...... Посоветовали ехать в Тибет или Вьетнам к монахам....
У кого был такой опыт - пробу ради всего святого .... поделитесь


диагноз: дистиляционная кардиомипатия,стенокардия,аритмия,анасарка, цироз печени.......


помогите .... посоветуйте..... что делать.... я просто в замешательстве...

----------


## Алексей Шумилин

из какого вы города?. могу посоветовать вам хорошего тибетского врача в Санкт-Петербурге.

----------


## Алексей Шумилин

а кардиомиопатия у вас все же не дистиляционная, а дилятационная. Если есть возможность добраться до Петербурга то хорошо, врача зовут Виктория Колотагина, может кто знает её по форуму, очень хороший доктор, лечусь сам у неё.

----------

Иван Денисов (25.02.2012), Людмила Покровская (27.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

В Санкт-Петербурге принимает 4 доктора традиционной тибетской медицины, один из них - тибетец эмчи Циринг (он принимает и в Москве), он окончил институт тибетской медицины и астрологии в Драхамсале, эмчи Виктория училась в Агинском дацане, кроме того прием ведут - настоятель дацана Гунзэчойней Бадмаев Б.Б и еще один доктор в дацане.

----------

Алексей Шумилин (27.03.2011), Дордже (27.03.2011), Людмила Покровская (27.03.2011), Марусечка (20.05.2015)

----------


## Алексей Шумилин

я советую именно Викторию.))

----------

Аня Приходящая (28.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Алексей при всем уважении, Вы являетесь доктором тибетской медицины или у Вас развиты сиддхи что оценить какому пациенту какой именно доктор подходит?

Вику я знаю лет 7 и хорошо к ней отношусь.
Эмчи Циринга и Буду Бальджиевича - лет 15.

----------


## Bagira

> В Санкт-Петербурге принимает 4 доктора традиционной тибетской медицины, один из них - тибетец эмчи Циринг (он принимает и в Москве), он окончил институт тибетской медицины и астрологии в Драхамсале, эмчи Виктория училась в Агинском дацане, кроме того прием ведут - настоятель дацана Гунзэчойней Бадмаев Б.Б и еще один доктор в дацане.


Второй доктор Жимба лама ,очень хорошие отзывы и человек чюдесный....

----------

Dondhup (27.03.2011)

----------


## Людмила Покровская

Оля, я пришла на этот форум в таком же смятении как и вы. Мне очень жаль, что вам так тяжело! Я не могу порекомендовать вам врача, но хочу сказать вот что: прежде всего нужно успокоиться, вас это убивает. Помощь обязательно придет, но вам нужно не уйти раньше этого. 
Знаю, как трудно сохранить в такой ситуации самообладание, мне очень помогла книга http://lib.aldebaran.ru/author/rinpo...raniya__0.html
Когда перестанете паниковать и нервничать, появится время для поиска врача и лечения. Все будет хорошо!

----------

Pema Sonam (27.03.2011), Tsepelma (08.10.2011), Won Soeng (27.03.2011), Буль (27.03.2011), Дордже (27.03.2011), Иван Денисов (27.03.2011), Мария Дролма (27.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (27.03.2011)

----------


## Алексей Шумилин

я же говорю только за себя, что Я советую её, а не что она лучшая из лучших. у Буды Бальжиевича был, не понравилось(плюс все же пилюли из Дхарамсалы мне показались эффективнее порошков бурятских). я лично считаю что человеку не особо сильно знакомому с тибетской медициной и буддизмом очень важно общение с врачем, чтобы врач объяснил что и как(в кратце про элементы и тд)Это потому что тибетцы знают про природу трех конституций,и лишних вопросов не задают доверяя и зная что делает врач, но мы европейцы по другому устроены. 
а как правило Буда Бальжиевич(по личному опыту) немногословен, что мне больше всего и не понравилось. и многие тибетцы в целом тоже, судя по тому что я слышал.

----------

Аня Приходящая (28.03.2011), Марусечка (20.05.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Всем ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! очень вас прошу.. помогите.....
> Подскажите куда, в какой монастырь, к какому лекарю, к какому врачу, к какому учителю...... ехать лечить болезни сердца..... очень прошу ..... подскажите......
> Медицина не помогает, состояние все хуже и хуже...... Посоветовали ехать в Тибет или Вьетнам к монахам....
> У кого был такой опыт - пробу ради всего святого .... поделитесь
> 
> 
> диагноз: дистиляционная кардиомипатия,стенокардия,аритмия,анасарка, цироз печени.......
> 
> 
> помогите .... посоветуйте..... что делать.... я просто в замешательстве...


Увы, не знаю никого, кто может Вам помочь, надеюсь, Вы справитесь и найдете хороших специалистов. С искренним сочувствием к Вам!

----------

Альбина (26.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

Рекомендую приехать в Дхарамсалу, врачи тут хорошие. Видела недавно по тибетскому каналу одну передачу, интервью с пожилым швейцарцем, у которого была закупорена артерия сердца (что-то вроде того), и ему врачи давали не более нескольких месяцев жизни. Принимая тибетские лекарства, он прожил уже лет десять....

----------

Алексей Шумилин (27.03.2011), Марусечка (20.05.2015)

----------


## Bagira

> я же говорю только за себя, что Я советую её, а не что она лучшая из лучших. у Буды Бальжиевича был, не понравилось(плюс все же пилюли из Дхарамсалы мне показались эффективнее порошков бурятских). я лично считаю что человеку не особо сильно знакомому с тибетской медициной и буддизмом очень важно общение с врачем, чтобы врач объяснил что и как(в кратце про элементы и тд)Это потому что тибетцы знают про природу трех конституций,и лишних вопросов не задают доверяя и зная что делает врач, но мы европейцы по другому устроены. 
> а как правило Буда Бальжиевич(по личному опыту) немногословен, что мне больше всего и не понравилось. и многие тибетцы в целом тоже, судя по тому что я слышал.


У Будды Бальжиевича очень большая пропускная способность, на разговоры о первоэлементах времени просто нет ,но по выходным Буда Бальжиевич читает лекции по введению в буддизм и даёт хорошую базу нравственности для духовного развития, без основ философии разговоры о первоэлементах просто информация. Про эффективность препаратов ничего сказать не могу ,так как только начинаю обрастать возрастными болячками и проблемами и хватает традиционной медицины...

----------

Дондог (28.03.2011)

----------


## Вангдраг

доктор Джигме.отличный врач.http://jigme-doctor.narod.ru/rus/main.htm

----------

Алексей Шумилин (27.03.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Может для начала попробовать перейти послностью на вегетарианское питание. Мясо является причиной многих сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний. Затем спите на правом боку, согнув ноги в позе льва. Можно попробовать также велотренажёр. Он даёт умеренную нагрузку и тренирует средечную мышцу. Также можно заняться ходьбой. Движение - это жизнь. Также хорошо заниматься восточными оздоровительными системами. Такими как, например, 8 отрезков парчи, тайцзыцюань, йога.

----------

Homer (26.02.2012)

----------


## Pema Yangching

Ольга, есть целитель Бадмаев. Он всем помогает! Обратитесь к нему. 8-915-249-42-59.
Сейчас он в Москве.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Главное что-бы тот человек был еще жив .

----------

Джигме (26.02.2012)

----------


## Юлия

> из какого вы города?. могу посоветовать вам хорошего тибетского врача в Санкт-Петербурге.


Здравствуйте,подскажите ,пожалуйста,мне тоже врача в Питере,у меня киста большая ,хочу без операции.а так же еще другие проблемы.заранее спасибо.

----------


## Нико

> Здравствуйте,подскажите ,пожалуйста,мне тоже врача в Питере,у меня киста большая ,хочу без операции.а так же еще другие проблемы.заранее спасибо.


Есть такой врач в Москве, знаменитый гинеколог-эндокринолог Марина Александроввна Исаева. Дорогой врач. Лечит все проблемы без операции.

----------


## Yoshka

> Здравствуйте,подскажите ,пожалуйста,мне тоже врача в Питере,у меня киста большая ,хочу без операции.а так же еще другие проблемы.заранее спасибо.


В Дацане настоятель Буда Бальжиевич принимает, только он сейчас уехал.

----------


## Anthony

А если без народных методов? 
Сходить к традиционному врачу и параллельно кушать травки, какашки и коренья?
Понятно, раньше некуда было деваться людям. Но сейчас... пренебрегать западной медициной... это глупость.

----------

Тао (28.07.2012)

----------


## Dondhup

Я Вам в личку написал.

----------

Pasha (13.10.2016)

----------


## Тензин Тинлей

Если есть возможность поехать в Дхармасалу, то можно попасть на прием к доктору Еше Дондену, бывшему врачу Его Святейшества Далай Ламы. Он принимает в маленькой клинике около Black Magic. Доктор уже старенький, но опытный, творит чудеса, мне и моим знакомым очень помогло лечение у него

----------

Марусечка (20.05.2015), Нико (25.12.2014)

----------


## Рузалия

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста найти Колотагину Викторию Николаевну, врача тибетской медицины.Где она ведет прием и как к ней попасть. Заранее благодарю.

----------

Марусечка (20.05.2015)

----------


## Марусечка

Здравстуйте, буду крайне благодарна за контакты Виктории Колотагиной. В интернете не нашла.

----------


## Марусечка

Хочу в Дхрамсалу осенью, хочу на прием к этому врачу. На сегодня эта опция еще осталась?

----------


## Марусечка

Уважаемый, D.. Дайте пожалуйста контакты Колотагиной Виктории. Мне необходима консультация врача ТИбетской медицины. С Уважением, Марина.

----------


## Нико

> Хочу в Дхрамсалу осенью, хочу на прием к этому врачу. На сегодня эта опция еще осталась?


В личку.

----------


## Марусечка

Очень хочу. Когда вы едете и/или как попасть? Спасибо.

----------


## Нико

> Очень хочу. Когда вы едете и/или как попасть? Спасибо.


Я же сказала: в личку. Когда там планируете быть?

----------


## Наталия Домская

Уважаемый Алексей Шумилин!  А где работает эта Виктория Колотагина?  Я никак не могу ее найти в интернете. Как и эмчи Циринг : ни в Москве, ни в Петербурге его нет в Тибетских клиниках. Подскажите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Наталия Домская

dondhup, где в Петербурге принимает Эмчи Циринг ?!!! И где - Виктория Кологанова ?!!! Не нашла я их

----------


## Aion

> dondhup, где в Петербурге принимает Эмчи Циринг ?!!! И где - Виктория Кологанова ?!!! Не нашла я их


Уважаемая Наталия, Вы обращаетесь к умершему. Dondhup уже переродился...

----------


## PampKin Head

Нормального кардиолога найти проще, чем тибетского доктора.

----------

Кхьенце Гьял (31.05.2018)

----------

